# Hack Hotline rings loud and clear in Lynn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, January 28, 2007

*T*he hack du jour is Lynn Mayor Edward J. Clancy Jr. They call him Chip, on account of all the chips off the old block from his family who are slumbering on public payrolls. 
The Clancy family motto: "Once you go hack, you never come back." 
Let's start with his wife, Beth, an assistant clerk at the Essex Juvenile Court . . . and his brother James, an assistant clerk at the Salem Superior Court . . . and his brother-in-law Scott Mooney, who was just hired last summer at the Registry of Deeds in Salem as a "project manager" for $39,663 a year. 
The mayor refuses to discuss any of these nationwide searches. But he does not deny any of it, including the fact that from 2003 until last summer his nephew was on the payroll of Essex County Sheriff Frank Cousins. (Young Clancy has since become a cop in Nashua.)

Lynn, Lynn, the city of sin, where you never go out the way you came in. 

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=179567


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Deval Will Fix It All!!!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Deval Will Fix It All!!!!


<cough> Bullshit <cough>


----------

